# Hex-Zahlen in Corel Photopaint 7



## Chefprog (6. Juli 2001)

HI!
Weiß jemand von euch, wie man für die Malfarbe oder Füllfarbe unter Corel Photopaint 7 einen Hex-Wert als Farbzuweisung eingibt???
Dnake!
Chefprog:|


----------



## Flame (11. Juli 2001)

*geht*

net.
umrechnen mit windoof rechner.


----------

